

Why I'm speaking on less panels - AlexBlom
http://alexblom.com/blog/2011/01/why-im-speaking-less-panels/

======
jorkos
title: speaking ON less panels ??

I agree with the sentiment here; i've found that being a moderator of the
panel is a more interesting role.

~~~
AlexBlom
My next resolution: Do less writing at night, when I'm more error prone! But
glad you agree with the sentiment. I've often wondered about the moderator
role.

